# Toko T14 Iron - Technical question.



## Sam_g

*Toko T14 Iron - HELP - Technical question.*

Hello to all,

This is my first topic , i'm new and I hope the forum category for this topic is fine.
I bought a Toko T14 Iron, and I saw a strange behavior. I tried the followings:
1. I plugged in the Iron (by default is 130'C)
2. I set the temp to 150'C
3. Green led is OFF, I saw on the display the current temp, it's increasing, everything is fine, When temp is equal to 150, the green led is ON.
4. I set the temp. to 90'C, and this is the strange thing, the green led remains on, and on the display remains 90'C. This behavior is very strange for me, I expected on the display the current temp.

Can someone help me? 

Hope that my writing is right. And you will understand my concern. Thanks


----------



## readimag

Send it back and get a new one it should not be doing that.


----------



## Sam_g

readimag said:


> Send it back and get a new one it should not be doing that.


Do you have a Toko, and you have a different behavior if you decrese the temp? Which should be the behavior if you are going from 150'C to 90'C?

Thank you


----------



## speedjason

I guess the code does not automatically update current temp when its higher than set temp.
dude you cashed out some good money for that digital wax iron.


----------



## Sam_g

speedjason said:


> I guess the code does not automatically update current temp when its higher than set temp.
> dude you cashed out some good money for that digital wax iron.


This is what I also quess, but I'm not sure, I want to know for sure if this is the behavior of the TOKO, or should I send it back to the shop...


----------



## havin_a_ball

Sounds like you should send it back.










I have a Toko just like this. There's not really any way to break it to where you couldn't fix it yourself. Metal & a cord. I like the space for wax inside it which drops out 2 eyeholes when squeezed. It doens't burn the wax and by turning the dial, you know relatively how hot it is, just like a stove. 

If you keep having trouble, maybe consider one of these. At the very least, it's fun to use, sturdy, and cheap, not practical for air travel though.


----------



## DevilWithin

I only have the cheap toko wax iron, so I have no idea how that beast is supposed to work. Where did you buy it? If you got it from a place like Tognar, you should just email / call them to find out if it is working properly. I'd venture to guess that Speedjason and you are correct in assuming that the code doesn't reset once it reaches the higher temp and is set to a lower temp.


----------



## Sam_g

havin_a_ball said:


> Sounds like you should send it back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Toko just like this. There's not really any way to break it to where you couldn't fix it yourself. Metal & a cord. I like the space for wax inside it which drops out 2 eyeholes when squeezed. It doens't burn the wax and by turning the dial, you know relatively how hot it is, just like a stove.
> 
> If you keep having trouble, maybe consider one of these. At the very least, it's fun to use, sturdy, and cheap, not practical for air travel though.




I really need a support from someone who has a Toko T14. But anyway, thank you


----------



## Sam_g

DevilWithin said:


> I only have the cheap toko wax iron, so I have no idea how that beast is supposed to work. Where did you buy it? If you got it from a place like Tognar, you should just email / call them to find out if it is working properly. I'd venture to guess that Speedjason and you are correct in assuming that the code doesn't reset once it reaches the higher temp and is set to a lower temp.


I bought the iron from a very small shop, this is the reason why I asked you guys.. I have to know for sure if my iron is broken, or this is the real behavior...


----------



## DevilWithin

You'll get a more accurate and better response if you posted this question to the Toko social media sites. I'm assuming you are in the US, so here are links to FB and Twitter. If you're not US, you should do a quick google search to find the appropriate social media channel for your country / region.
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Toko-US/156305081080636
Twitter: https://twitter.com/TokoUS

To be honest, I don't think many forum members spent that kind of money on a digital wax iron when the cheaper ones work perfectly. Best bet is to ask Toko directly or the store where you bought it.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

Sam_g said:


> Do you have a Toko, and you have a different behavior if you decrese the temp? Which should be the behavior if you are going from 150'C to 90'C?
> 
> Thank you


I guess I would check my Toko T14.... though I never pushed it to 150°C, only 130°C as I have no need to push the temperature that high.

iirc, I think mine by default start out at 90°C.


----------



## Sam_g

tanscrazydaisy said:


> I guess I would check my Toko T14.... though I never pushed it to 150°C, only 130°C as I have no need to push the temperature that high.
> 
> iirc, I think mine by default start out at 90°C.



Not the temp is the problem. This was an example, you can try to set your iron at 120'C (for e.g.) and after that try to set it to a lower point like 100'C (for example). I am curios if you LCD_display will show you the actual temp? or 100'C(the setted point) ? And if the green led remains on. 

I would apreciate if you will try this... Thank you very much.ch.


----------



## havin_a_ball

Hey Sam, 

if you can set your temp accurately on startup every time then there may be nothing wrong with it. 

I'm not any kind of expert on true top level tuning so I can only think of a couple of scenarios when you would need the iron to cool down quickly, thus creating the issue you are speaking of.

1. You wax and do a hot scrape and follow up with another wax you let cool before scraping. In this case your iron should have the time while you are hot scraping it to adjust down in temperature if you turn down the dial. (I would think you might even be turning it off then too)

2. You are prepping multiple boards for a variety of conditions all at once thus using variable temperature. In this case, start with the lowest temp wax first and your iron will not be too hot. 

3. You are working at some sort of shop or race environment where you have a lot of precise work to do very quickly with variations from board to board.

If #3 is the case, then I see why you got the digital iron and you may want to get a second or figure out how to cool it quickly 

If you are just worried about messing up your board from too high a temperature then follow my advice in #2 and you will be A-ok, unless the actual thermometer is wrong.

If your board is really hot on the other side from where you are waxing it, then you need to move the iron faster or turn down the temperature. 

Hope your new toy is not broken!


----------



## Sam_g

Hey havin_a_ball 

Thank you for your great reply . I'm 60% that my iron is ok, but I cannot understand why my iron is not able to show me the actual temp. As far as I know the temp. control is done by a microcontroller, is pretty easy for a software engineer to display the actual temp... I'm a little confused,how can such a big company implement such an obsoleted thing.

p.s. it's clear for me, that you do not need a special "module" inside the iron, only to cool down the plate  i'm not that crazy and obsessed. Thanks again havin_a_ball


----------



## havin_a_ball

Sam_g said:


> Hey havin_a_ball
> 
> Thank you for your great reply . I'm a little confused,how can such a big company implement such an obsoleted thing.


:thumbsup: American Cars were like that for awhile.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

Sam_g said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> This is my first topic , i'm new and I hope the forum category for this topic is fine.
> I bought a Toko T14 Iron, and I saw a strange behavior. I tried the followings:
> 1. I plugged in the Iron (by default is 130'C)
> 2. I set the temp to 150'C
> 3. Green led is OFF, I saw on the display the current temp, it's increasing, everything is fine, When temp is equal to 150, the green led is ON.
> 4. I set the temp. to 90'C, and this is the strange thing, the green led remains on, and on the display remains 90'C. This behavior is very strange for me, I expected on the display the current temp.
> 
> Can someone help me?
> 
> Hope that my writing is right. And you will understand my concern. Thanks


I set to 140°C, it reaches temperature and both LED's are on.

I drop it down to 100°C, and it the red led blinks until it stays on. I raise the temp, and the red LED blinks.. until it gets to temperature.

However, I don't have an infrared thermometer to verify.

Unfortunately, I can't find my instruction manual.


----------



## Sam_g

Hey tanscrazydaisy,

When you decrease the temp from 140'C to 100'C the green led does not switch off, right? And from my point of view is not possible to cool down the plate in only a few seconds. So we tricked the iron, that is ready, but but actually is over ready. What do you think?


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

my green LED stays on the entire time.

like I said, I don't have an infrared thermometer to verify temperatures.

Plus, if I need to cool down the iron (say waxing a different board with a warmer wax), I usually let the iron sit for a few minutes (while working on other stuff, ie... pre-wax brushing and such)


----------



## Sam_g

tanscrazydaisy said:


> my green LED stays on the entire time.
> 
> like I said, I don't have an infrared thermometer to verify temperatures.
> 
> Plus, if I need to cool down the iron (say waxing a different board with a warmer wax), I usually let the iron sit for a few minutes (while working on other stuff, ie... pre-wax brushing and such)


So the behavior is ok, my iron is fine. I'm pretty happy right now 
In a few days I will try to make a short movie, regarding this topic... I Hope will be helpful for somebody.


----------

